# 1968 schwinn lowrider bike



## 68schwinnproject (Aug 26, 2009)

i have a lowrider bike for sale i have two frames one is a 1968 schwinn cd18115 and the other one is a reproduction schwinn! im new to this so i hope the pics work the 1968 is bondo but is not done yet i dont have the time so whoever buys it can finish it the way he wants i really wanted to finish it so i dont wanna sell it to any one off da street i rather sell it to one of you guys i know u will do sumthing with it i wanna see it done! im from las vegas and i know the show is coming so give me some offers and if u are interested i will give you my number so u can come check it out after the show or something! thanks ...will ship if u pay shipping!


----------



## pedritooro (Jan 26, 2010)

How Much!


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pedritooro_@Mar 14 2010, 09:23 PM~16892102
> *How Much!
> *




x2


----------



## JustinM$ (May 14, 2016)

Im really into the lowrider life but its hard living on the east coast in PENNSYLVANIA for that matter bro... Plus I have seizures so I can't legally drive cars so I love the bicycle scene. Due to financial troubles I had to sell my 1St real ccustom '60's schwinn stingray. email me for photos @ [email protected].. what Im really trying to say is I would love to take on your project and give it a good home. please keep me in mind. Trying to rep that lifestyle on the east coast. help me plz


----------

